# Ideas for a Kubota B3030



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

I've got a B3030 4x4 with FEL I use during the summer. I have a 7' back blade for it I use here and there for snow. Mainly just on my own driveway and one customer's drive up the road from me. His driveway sucks and the truck doesn't fit too well. 

Anyway, I was running an Older Meyer ST 7.5 on my truck. Just rebuilt a C8 for the truck but I'll keep the ST 7.5 for a backup (not worth much to try to sell it and I just rebuilt that one this fall)

I just had a brainstorm: put the ST on the Kubota!!! I'm a solo operation but since I already have both pieces sitting there, might as well try to use it for something. Maybe put a guy on it for a big storm or something? What are some options as far as employing the Kubota for snow? I could trailer it to a lot I do for another contractor and have a guy run it. Or just use it in dire cases if my truck is down during a storm.

I can fab up a mount fairly easy to hold the Meyer on the FEL, but I'd worry about the loader arms being able to handle it. Seems there might be a lot of leverage out front. You think it'd be worth getting or making a frame mount for the Meyer and taking the loader off? If I do run the blade off the FEL, how easy would it be to tie in to the tractor's hydros to angle the blade? Earlier this year, I had an idea to make a small pusher box for the FEL. Something around 7' I was thinking. I'm a metal shop teacher and have access to some nice stuff at school, mainly a CNC plasma cutter, so that'd be a good little project for one of my kids. 

Any other ideas to put this thing to use? Maybe just run the FEL and the back blade? I don't have a dedicated use for this as far as snow is concerned, so I don't want to sink much $ in to it because in reality, it'll sit in the shop more often than not.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Moose,

From your description I would suggest you stick with the back blade and FEL for the time being. If you find more work for the machine you can then look at changing your set up. I would bet with your current set up you would be faster than your truck with the Kubota!?
Good luck!!


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

With so little hp, you would have to *stay small* with any attachment, unless the snow you're moving is pure powder.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

yeah the 3030 is only 30 hp, but the main issue is the weight of the machine. It's really light, my old Kioti was almost 1000 lbs heavier according to the interwebs. It's def noticeable.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

you could put a blower on the back of it!!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I had a B3030 from 2005 t0 2008. Your best bang for the buck on commercial snow work for that machine is the factory front snowblower!


----------

